# Soil That Wont Boost Ph,Kh,Gh



## OllieNZ (24 Apr 2012)

Hi All, 
I'm planning a new tank and need to keep the water soft and was wondering what the best soil for this is?


----------



## BigTom (24 Apr 2012)

*Re: Soil That Wont Bosst Ph,Kh,Gh*

I'm sure Alistair will post here soon, he's been trialling some pond Aqua Soil which doesn't seem to be effecting water parameters too much.

Failing that, I would make up my own mix from peat, lime-free grit/sand and collected beech/oak loam. All the commercial soils I've tried so far have a major impact on water chemistry.


----------



## OllieNZ (24 Apr 2012)

Thanks Tom,
Is the loam easy enough to get hold of? and which kind peat is the best?


----------



## BigTom (24 Apr 2012)

Sphagnum moss peat is the stuff to go for (bit environmentally unfriendly, mind you). Just make sure it hasn't been treated with anything. For the loam, I'd just find a nice bit of beech or oak woodland and dig some up. Might still want to test if it effects hardness if it's growing on chalky ground though.


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Apr 2012)

I'd go with moss peat as well, I've had success with it as a planting substrate on its own or mixed with aquatic compost, its fairly generic stuff composed of loam, peat, and grit, usually with a slightly acidic pH so should be ok. I've used Westlands, but B&Q do their own brand etc, for instance.


----------



## BigTom (24 Apr 2012)

Depends how soft he needs really as to whether or not Westlands/B&Q will do the trick. I'm using the Westlands stuff at the moment and TDS is up to about 230ppm, compared to 45ppm out the tap.


----------



## Alastair (24 Apr 2012)

Adding to what Tom has already stated, the John innes drastically increases Gh alot. Coming from high tech tanks which i never tested. I had no idea of this at all and had bought a fair bit to go into my new tank but luckily speaking with Tom I'm glad he informed me. I tested it, and was gobsmacked how much it went up. Tap water gh4, John innes pushed it up to gh 13 I think.  I have soft water and keep chocolate goiramis and bread them, these need very soft water and low ph. These are in a Friends tank currently and would have just been put in with my John innes capped but would have gradually suffered.
I guess most people who use the soil method never really test it, and keep fish that are adaptable to this. 
I was going to choose there aquatic compost but again this does the same.  
I've tested a popular pond one called 'aqua soil' which comes in a 20 litre bag, left it soaking for 4 days and tested gh and it was 5 i think and ph 6. This is what my little tank with cat litter in sits at too so I'd say if it's that your worrying about then definitely give it a go. The water seemed to clear rather quick too with it. Unlike john innes, I'm not sure as to how much ferts are in it as it doesn't say but states it will last a full growing season what ever that maybe in pond talk and is harmless to all know pond life. 
I guess you could get the John innes etc, but if your wanting to keep the hardness down you'd be forever doing water changes each week I think. 
Hope this helps 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Apr 2012)

I think the best approach would be to experiment with various samples and see how they respond to submergence. Perhaps using peat as the base/control.


----------



## Alastair (24 Apr 2012)

Just edited my post troi 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Apr 2012)

> I've tested a popular pond one called 'aqua soil' which comes in a 20 litre bag, left it soaking for 4 days and tested gh and it was 5 i think and ph 6.



Good to know. So much of what we soil substrate enthusiasts get up to is experimental, even with the likes of Diana Walstad's book to guide us...so it's great to share first hand experiences.


----------

